# google chrome



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I am using firefox and am having a hard time doing online banking. All of a sudden I can not get on my banking website. My banker suggest I use google chrome. Is this any better than firefox? If I use google chrome, can I transfer all my web addresses and how would I do this? Where do I go to download chrome? I can get on the website with IE but I do not like IE - too slow.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

frank b said:


> I am using firefox and am having a hard time doing online banking. All of a sudden I can not get on my banking website. My banker suggest I use google chrome. Is this any better than firefox? If I use google chrome, can I transfer all my web addresses and how would I do this? Where do I go to download chrome? I can get on the website with IE but I do not like IE - too slow.


I like Chrome better. I use Firefox too, but I like Chrome better

Download

https://www.google.com/chrome/


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes. Also former Firefox. Now Chrome.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

You can keep your Firefox, and have Chrome too. You can use both and decide


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

frank b said:


> I am using firefox and am having a hard time doing online banking. All of a sudden I can not get on my banking website. My banker suggest I use google chrome. Is this any better than firefox? If I use google chrome, can I transfer all my web addresses and how would I do this? Where do I go to download chrome? I can get on the website with IE but I do not like IE - too slow.


It takes a little getting used to, but it's fine for the most part.

I don't like the way it handles https for domains without a certificate because there's no way to create an exception. But other than that I have no complaints.


----------



## ydderf (Dec 15, 2018)

I heard Chrome tracks your every move much closer then Firefox does. On the other hand a good adblocker should neutralize most ads.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ydderf said:


> I heard Chrome tracks your every move much closer then Firefox does. On the other hand a good adblocker should neutralize most ads.


Probably. Google isn't doing this stuff for free. You could use Chromium instead but a lot of the features are stripped.

I've been reading that Microsoft is rewriting Edge from the bottom up based on Chromium. It will probably be an improvement, but still no sanctuary from spyware.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

ydderf said:


> I heard Chrome tracks your every move much closer then Firefox does. On the other hand a good adblocker should neutralize most ads.


Adblock Plus will stop the ads and Ghostery will stop the tracking cookies.
Both are free downloads.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Adblock Plus will stop the ads and Ghostery will stop the tracking cookies. Both are free downloads.


Oh, then I need both......


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

I have been trying Brave Browser, it seems to be quite fast, it has stripped a bunch of the ads that I had to sit through at websites like youtube videos so that alone makes me smile.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Ok chrome looks pretty good. I am getting ad pop ups especially on homesteading. I downloaded ghostery on firefox . Do I need to download it on chrome?


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

IF your bank cant support a major browser like firefox then I think I would look at how good t the bank is


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I personally would go with Chromium or Iron (chromium clone) rather than Chrome but up to you. I doubt there is anything you need thats in Chrome that isnt in Chromium or cant be added through extensions. Ghostery is ok, but DONT do the default settings, do a custom setting. When you add Ghostery, you will get taken to the Ghostery site to do the settings. You might want to bookmark this site if you want to change any settings. I also suggest one of the cookie auto delete extensions and an HTML5 extension to block the embedded HTML5 video ads from autoplay. 

Now if you have latest version Firefox with same or similar extensions you should have no problems. Anymore its accepted as much as Chrome or IE. Sometimes IE is no long accepted. You dont need the HTML5 extension cause Firefox has a setting in about:config to prevent media autoplay.

Ghostery set up right will deal with any banner/popup ads so you dont really need another ad blocker on top of it. Wont hurt anything, but you dont need it 

Opera browser is now also based on Chromium. We are shinking to two browsers once again. At least both are available for any modern operating system.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)




----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

had to download ghostery in chrome to stop the ads.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

frank b said:


> Do I need to download it on chrome?


Yes, I believe they are different versions.

If it's working on Chrome you should see the Icon at the top right of the screen showing you how many cookies are being blocked.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Went on my bank account and can not get on a portion of the site. It said I needed to enable cookies and gave me directions. Do not see content setting button. What am I missing?

*Enabling third party cookies for Google Chrome version 42 and above*

Click Customize and control Google Chrome button on the top right corner of the browser and select Settings.
Click Show advanced settings at the bottom of the page.
In the Privacy section, click *Content settings button.*
In the Cookies section,* Select radio button Allow local data to be set.*
Select Done.
Close Google Chrome, restart browser and try again.
To download the latest version of Google Chrome click here.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

frank b said:


> Went on my bank account and can not get on a portion of the site. It said I needed to enable cookies and gave me directions. Do not see content setting button. What am I missing?
> 
> *Enabling third party cookies for Google Chrome version 42 and above*
> 
> ...


I suspect you have some setting that is preventing it setting some cookie the site thinks is necessary for whatever reason. Maybe its a setting in Ghostery, maybe in the browser itself. Maybe you have it set to not allow third party cookies. I think most browsers offer this setting...and it sounds reasonable, but some websites arent reasonable. So if you choose this setting, then the websites complain. This is why I use Cookie AutoDelete (there are similar extensions, pick one that you like, some give you more control whitelisting cookies/sites than others). I let any site set whatever cookies it wants, but unless I whitelist the site, Cookie Auto Delete will nuke ALL the cookies as soon as I leave the site. This makes website happy and makes me happy. They get their thirty pieces of silver and I dont get tracked.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

frank b said:


> Click Customize and control Google Chrome button on the top right corner of the browser and select Settings.
> 
> Click Show advanced settings at the bottom of the page.
> 
> ...


I get a page that gives me these options:


> *Cookies*
> 
> Allow sites to save and read cookie data (recommended)
> 
> ...


To get to that page I follow the instructions you posted up until clicking "privacy and security".
That shows me an option called "site settings", which opens a menu offering what I quoted above.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

frank b said:


> What am I missing?


If you're using Ghostery, you will also need to set it to allow your bank's cookies.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> If you're using Ghostery, you will also need to set it to allow your bank's cookies.


I went on Ghostery and added the bank to trust & restrict and I am able to go in the area I need to. One more thing, when I get out of google chrome and come bace to homesteading, I have to log in each time. Even though I check stay logged in, it doe not.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

frank b said:


> One more thing, when I get out of google chrome and come bace to homesteading, I have to log in each time.


That doesn't happen with me unless I do a clean-up and delete cookies.
Then I have to log in again to all the sites I use that require passwords.
It took me a while of playing with different settings to start figuring things out.

Up until around last Thanksgiving, I had only had AOL dial up internet access, so I'm still learning about a lot of this stuff too.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

something else. When I get out of chrome and go back in, I have to log in to my email each time and also on the bank site, I have to call for a code to get in even though I checked do not ask me on this computer again. where can I go to correct that. It has to be something simple, just can not find it.
*
Found it. In cookies, delete cookies on exit was checked. I unchecked it and everything is ok. Thank for all the advice that was given me. It is truly appreciated.*


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

They are counting on people being lazy and not wanting to log in each and every time and those email/phone a code deals are a pain. So are the little puzzles in tiny box that you are supposed to decipher before it will admit you are a human. Again if you give a hoot about cookie build up in your browser then the cookie auto delete gives you ability to whitelist sites so those cookies remain. Cookies anymore, as innocuous as they seem, build up to huge amounts in very short amount of time. They do slow surfing as every website wants to examine ALL your cookies. Lot quicker if there are no cookies or darn few.

Oh and some cookies are resistant to being deleted. I know I used to use setting in browser to delete all cookies on shutdown. Sounds reasonable. But you go and look and there are bunch cookies next time that didnt get deleted. The cookie auto delete extension is lot more meticulous in deleting them.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

frank b said:


> Found it. In cookies, delete cookies on exit was checked.


Yeah, those settings can trip you up when trying to balance security and privacy with convenience.
Keep playing with it and it will get easier.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HermitJohn said:


> The *cookie auto delete* extension is lot more meticulous in deleting them.


Yet that was the one causing his problems.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I have no menu bar at the top. I have looked and can not find out how to have that appear. Does the 3 dots on the right side replace the menu bar?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

frank b said:


> I have no menu bar at the top. I have looked and can not find out how to have that appear. Does the 3 dots on the right side replace the menu bar?


Here's what I see
(If my picture posting works)


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

On firefox up at the top, you have a menu bar with -File - print - history - tools etc. plus the other 2 bars. I don't have that on chrome. How do I get it.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

frank b said:


> On firefox up at the top, you have a menu bar with -File - print - history - tools etc. plus the other 2 bars. I don't have that on chrome. How do I get it.


Click on the three stacked dots, you will get tools menu.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

There are lot options in chrome extensions in google store. Wont let me direct link. Just go to the google store and search for toolbar extensions. Be prepared for a LOT of them and pick one that lets you do what you want.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Yet that was the one causing his problems.


I think he was using the cookie settings in the browser, not the browser extension "cookie autodelete" It has ability to whitelist websites.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HermitJohn said:


> I think he was using the cookie settings in the browser, not the browser extension "cookie autodelete" It has ability to whitelist websites.


Auto delete is still auto delete.
It's what was causing the problem.

They all have the option of "whitelisting" certain sites.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Auto delete is still auto delete.
> It's what was causing the problem.
> 
> They all have the option of "whitelisting" certain sites.


Thats the ptoblem, the devil is in the details, and people like you want to ignore the details. You can whitelist sites in the auto delete extension, you CAN NOT whitelist sites in the browser setting deleting on shutdown. The browser setting is truly blunt club and deletes everything or supposedly does. As I say I have seen such fail to delete some cookies, apparently they are somehow resistant. The resistant ones are probably the ones that need deleting the most.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HermitJohn said:


> Thats the ptoblem, the devil is in the *details*, and people like you want to ignore the details.


The only "detail" that matters here is auto-delete was the root of the problem.
I'm not ignoring that at all. 

There are lots of ways to block or delete unwanted cookies.
It doesn't have to be done every time you close the browser, and it doesn't have to be done just one way.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Ran into a new problem this yesterday morning. I have been trying to solve it but have not found were to correct the problem. I went to the cookies for that radio station and enabled all of them but the problem still exist. Can someone point me in the right direction. Below is the what the radio site says.

*It appears that you have an ad blocker enabled.
Please disable the ad blocker and refresh this page in order to listen to our stream.*


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

frank b said:


> Ran into a new problem this yesterday morning. I have been trying to solve it but have not found were to correct the problem. I went to the cookies for that radio station and enabled all of them but the problem still exist. Can someone point me in the right direction. Below is the what the radio site says.
> 
> *It appears that you have an ad blocker enabled.*
> *Please disable the ad blocker and refresh this page in order to listen to our stream.*


In Chrome, click on the three vertical dots in the upper right. Click More Tools and select Extensions. You'll fine any ad blockers that are installed in there.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

It is in Ghostery. When I unblock the audio/video the station works. However while on that station, the ghostery icon is off. When I switch to another web site, the icon comes back on. On firefox the icon does not go off. What am I missing?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

frank b said:


> However while on that station, the ghostery icon is off.


You're only turning it off for that one site.
It seems that is what will be required to listen.


----------

